# Question about Breeders



## Bull (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello fellow Maltese lovers, :biggrin:

After researching about finding a reputable breeder I have seen that one of the questions a breeder usually will ask a buyer is do work outside the home?
I have not called any breeders yet because I am going back to work full time soon, plus I want to wait until sometime in the spring of next year. Just trying to learn as much as I can first and this site has been wonderful. THANKS to everyone here. :aktion033:

So, my question is:
Are reputable breeders reluctant to place a puppy with someone who works full time outside the home?

I really want a puppy and want to get from a reputable source, but I will be gone 40 hours per week...
Thanks in advance,
Jen


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is a good question and something I was also worried about before I got my first dog. Many dog owners work full time outside of the home but can make it work by getting a dog walker, having a neighbor/friend/family member dog sit, looking in to doggie daycare, giving the dog extra exercise before and after work, etc. Don't feel guilty about having a dog if you work - heck, most people need to work to live, right? What's most important is that you make sure your dog is well looked after and happy with your routine. How you make it work for you will depend on you and your dog. Of course you need to talk in detail with your breeder about your lifestyle. A reputable breeder will make sure they place a puppy with the right temperament for your lifestyle. For example, a dog who will be more needy than usual and prone to separation anxiety would not be the best fit for you. A reputable breeder will know the personalities of their dogs and will have that conversation with you. 

I found that for me personally, working full time and having two dogs is no problem at all. My dogs have adjusted really well with my routine and are quite happy and well adjusted. I make sure to spend a lot of time with them in the evenings after work and on weekends too. It works well for us!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It's funny, because I was thinking about this today, as related to my hair stylist loosing her dog. I would not recommend that she get a Malt, because her life is too hectic. But people are different. You work full time, but how long is your commute? Would you be willing and able to have someone come in mid-day? Do you have the time for grooming?

I am retired and have lots of time to devote to my dogs, but I swear MiMi is bored to death with this quiet life. She would much prefer to have a lot of people coming and going all day long.

Some breeds may be okay with it, but I don't thing a Malt could handle being alone for ten hours a day.

You are on the right track by researching about the breed. They are pure angels. Let your heart guide you...even if it tells you to wait.

Oh, let me not fail to mention that there are many members of the forum who have very demanding careers and very healthy, happy Maltese.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with Sylvia I don't think the maltese would be happy left alone for that long of a time. Before meeting my husband that works at home, I only had my wheaten and even he doesn' t like to be left alone for more than 4 hours. I had a dog walker and that worked out fine. I am sure many do who work and it is just my personal opinion with all dogs in general.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I work full time but my DH is home (retired) all day. I know Ben would not do well being alone all day as he is very used to having one of us with all the time. As Nida suggested, speak to the breeder and they can help you with your selection.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Agree with everyone above. Malts are probably not the best choice of dog for someone who is not home for long periods of time, but there are plenty of people who make that work just fine. You will just need to be sure and get the right temperament. And from what I've seen many people who work end up getting another fluff so they can keep each other company.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with Nida. With the right temperament you can make it work. Like Sylvia said, we have many members here who work full time and have Maltese. 

I do agree it will be very demanding on you. I work full time and even though my husband works from home, some days it's too tiring to groom them in the morning(fix topknots etc) before I leave, then come back and groom them again(thorough brushing). Maybe something easily solved by trimming the dogs shorter, but I don't mind it on most days. Then of course you need enough energy to play with them, walk them, train them etc. But that's the fun part and applies to any breed. 

Good luck with your search! I hope more members who work full time will chime in with their experiences. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bull (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks to all for the feedback. 
Something to ponder...I don't want my doggie to be unhappy.
Maybe I'm not as ready as I thought to take on a pup as it would not be fair to them.
I figured there were some folks out there who worked full time...was just wondering from their perspective how they worked it out.


----------

